# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream about getting shot point blank?

## soofargonee

can someone please explain to me what my dream signifies.

me and 2 of my friends are sitting down me in the middle being held at gunpoint i guess we were getting robbed i can recall having this dream 2 times only the second i try to play hero and grab the gun pointed directly in my face then bamm he shot me point blank range i never died in a dream before so it was weird and scary to say the least but i immediately woke up terrified of what i saw can someone please help me its very troubling.

----------

